# 18 Gauge vs 20 Gauge sinks



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,

We are researching sinks for our future kitchen remodel.

We are going to need a double undermount stainless steel sink.

I am shocked at the prices for the 18 Gauge sinks. I almost crapped myself when we got the first quote.  They are well over twice the price of a comparable 20 gauge. ($832 vs $356)

I am looking for opinions on whether the 18 gauge sinks are worth the extra cost?


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't comment onn 18 vs 20 as I've only ever specified 18 ga for light commercial jobs.

However, I think you should look at other brands rather than a thinner ga.

I justt recently bought a unit through one of my reps for my parents kitchen remodel. It is a Dayton DXUH.....they have the 3119 and the 3121 which are both pretty popular. They have other models as well but those are solid undermounts. Tthey are sort of a division of Elkay which is also good stuff.

I believe the two models I showed you can be bought online for around 350, though I paid a fraction of that. They have the insulated bottom with sound pads and everything. Has a cutting template in the box too. Its definately 18ga. I hope that helps you out. check em out.


----------



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

that's kinda high for 18 ga. 18 ga is thicke metal, it has less "give" when you push against it. one of the biggest differences you'll see is how your garbage disposal handles it. 18 ga. will be much quieter and sturdy when its turned on. 20 ga. may rattle around a bit.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. After looking at the Dayton sinks, I think one of the biggest price differences comes from the undercoating of the sink. The cheaper ones don't have as much or the same quality of undercoating.

The Dayton sinks and the Elkay sinks differ in the undercoating they have.


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

That is true, the undercoating is different. However, based on my experience as a consulting engineer and my reps comments which he has no incentive to "up sell" or "down sell" me, there really isn't that much difference. Both would be better than your basic double bowl sink you have now and I personally see no way that paying anadditional 300 to 500 dollars would be worth it for a "nicer" undercoat. Get a good gauge so it is less likely to dent or rattle, and some kind of undercoating, save yourself some money and I think you'll be happy,

As a matter of fact, when the granite installer came to get the template for the sink I ordered for them, he thought it was a very nice model, nicer than what he sells. So, we're not talking about a bottom of the barrel sink here.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Rhizzle.

I just found the exact same 18 Gauge sink online at Rona for $200 cheaper than we were quoted. 

I now won't worry too much about the soundproofing. Just make sure I get the 18 gauge. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

So, you're looking at 630? What kind of sink is it if you don't mind me asking.

That's still quite a healthy price for a sink, but maybe i'm just common folk! lol


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

It is a Kindred KSD2U/9. I think it is a Canadian Company. This one is about $649 actually.

I am looking for alternatives as $833 and even $649 is too much for a sink IMO. But we have lots of time so in no hurry.

Anyone have experience ordering a sink on line?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

1/18 = .056" thk, 1/20 = .050" thk, so the quantity of metal should cost 10% more. I guess the thicker metal requires heavier machinery to work it, or else the price is just determined by supply & demand.


----------



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

look at the depth of the sink too, when they get deeper they get exponentially more expensive.


----------



## clintb (Mar 13, 2009)

The wife and I purchased a 28" x 16" x 11" 18ga single bowl stainless (undermount) on eBay for somewhere in the $200's. Great quality and saved a bundle.


----------



## Texasclk (Sep 2, 2009)

Online the 18 gauge undermount sinks should run between $200.00 and $300.00 with sound dampening pad. The zero radius sinks may run a little higher because of their cost to produce. There is even a 16 gauge that is great if you are running a garbage disposer. You can hardly hear it. It's solid.


----------

